# Advogado chulé



## Bohemia_Roan

SALUDOS A TODOS LOS PRESENTES!!!!

Agradezco de antemano su atención con respecto a esta pregunta ¿Qué significa _advogado chulé_? ¿Puedo traducirlo como abogado de segunda?

¡Que tengan un maravilloso día!

Muito obrigada.

Beijos

Bohemia_Roan


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Bohemia_Roan said:


> SALUDOS A TODOS LOS PRESENTES!!!!
> 
> Agradezco de antemano su atención con respecto a esta pregunta ¿Qué significa _advogado chulé_? ¿Puedo traducirlo como abogado de segunda?
> 
> ¡Que tengan un maravilloso día!
> 
> Muito obrigada.
> 
> Beijos
> 
> Bohemia_Roan



Bienvenida Bohemia !!

No sé si tu sabes, pero _chulé _se puede traducir para pezuña (creo, no lo sé al cierto) en español, que significa mal olor en los piés. Entonces un abogado _chulé_ significa un abogado de pésima calidad, de los últimos.

Espero que ayude.


----------



## Bohemia_Roan

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Bienvenida Bohemia !!
> 
> No sé si tu sabes, pero _chulé _se puede traducir para pezuña (creo, no lo sé al cierto) en español, que significa mal olor en los piés. Entonces un abogado _chulé_ significa un abogado de pésima calidad, de los últimos.
> 
> Espero que ayude.


 

¡Hola Ricardo!

Muchas gracias por sacarme de la duda. ¡Eres mi héroe!
Muito obrigada.

Beijos.

Bohemia_Roan


----------



## coquis14

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Bienvenida Bohemia !!
> 
> No sé si tu sabes, pero _chulé _se puede traducir para como pezuña (creo, no lo sé al cierto[/S] exactamente) en español, que significa mal olor en los piés. Entonces un abogado _chulé_ significa un abogado de pésima calidad, de los últimos.
> 
> Espero que ayude.



Ricardo , espero que no se enoje.


----------



## patodiez

"Abogado de segunda", es la forma mas común y coloquial de decirlo aqui en Argentina...


----------



## Carfer

Se é 'de chulé' então, em vez 'de segunda' talvez 'de terceira' ou até mesmo 'de quarta'


----------



## Mangato

Para esses advogados temos un termo aqui: *picapleitos*

Bom dia a todos

MG


----------



## olivinha

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Bienvenida Bohemia !!
> 
> No sé si tu sabes, pero _chulé _se puede traducir para pezuña (creo, no lo sé al cierto) en español, que significa mal olor en los piés. Entonces un abogado _chulé_ significa un abogado de pésima calidad, de los últimos.
> 
> Espero que ayude.


 
Quanto a tradução literal de "chulé", não conhecia "pezuña". Na Espanha conheço como "queso".


----------



## Mangato

olivinha said:


> Quanto a tradução literal de "chulé", não conhecia "pezuña". Na Espanha conheço como "queso".


 
A poder ser "queso Cabrales" que é o mais _cheiroso._

Más aqui acho que  ninguém entenderia _abogado queso_. Talvez "_abogado chorizo_". 
*chorizo**2**, za**.*
(De _chori_).

*1. *m. y f. vulg. Ratero, descuidero, ladronzuelo.

Na defensa dos _picapleitos_ tenho que dizer que habitualmente nenhum e _chorizo._ Eles tenhem outras virtudes


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> Para esses advogados temos un termo aqui: *picapleitos*


 
Não me diga, Mangato! Tenho uma amiga espanhola que me costumava chamar isso. Bem... ela é mesmo muito amiga, por isso está perdoada, até me podia chamar coisa pior. Curiosamente, também costumava chamar 'matasanos' aos médicos.


----------



## Mangato

Carfer said:


> Não me diga, Mangato! Tenho uma amiga espanhola que me costumava chamar isso. Bem... ela é mesmo muito amiga, por isso está perdoada, até me podia chamar coisa pior. Curiosamente, também costumava chamar 'matasanos' aos médicos.


 
Mais ou menos e o mesmo, cada qual na sua profissão. De menino, a minha mãe também me chamava picapleitos  cuando revindicava os meus direitos, e "abogado de causas perdidas"


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

coquis14 said:


> Ricardo , espero que no se enoje.



Em absoluto. Ao contrário, te agradeço.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Acabo de me lembrar de outro termo usado meio que de brincadeira, mas que reflete o significado de adovogado de segunda (ou de terceira). Vejam o diz o Michaelis:

*rá.bu.la* 
s. m. 1. Advogado chicaneiro. 2. Aquele que advoga sem ser diplomado. 

Em Portugal, este termo também é usado ?


----------



## Carfer

Chicaneiro, sim. 

Rábula, nesse sentido, já não ouço há tanto tempo que, se você não perguntasse, nem me lembraria de que existe.

Definição do priberam
advogado que fala muito, embaraçando as questões com artifícios que a lei faculta;

O que é curioso é que rábula, rabulice, chicana e chicanice são sinónimos para o Priberam, o que me parece estranho porque há uma diferença de nível ético entre a rábula, que recorre a artifícios permitidos pela lei e a chicana (trapaça, discussão com recurso a ardis e manhas) que óbviamente não é ética.


----------



## Mangato

Carfer said:


> Chicaneiro, sim.
> 
> Rábula, nesse sentido, já não ouço há tanto tempo que, se você não perguntasse, nem me lembraria de que existe.
> 
> Definição do priberam
> advogado que fala muito, embaraçando as questões com artifícios que a lei faculta;
> 
> O que é curioso é que rábula, rabulice, chicana e chicanice são sinónimos para o Priberam, o que me parece estranho porque há uma diferença de nível ético entre a rábula, que recorre a artifícios permitidos pela lei e a chicana (trapaça, discussão com recurso a ardis e manhas) que óbviamente não é ética.


 
Li o Priberam e aqui na Galiza o rábula seria o *falabarato* en alguma das acepções


----------

